# Waa Waa it's di sound of di police.



## webby (Jul 11, 2008)

Colorado State Parks joins crackdown on alcohol-impaired boaters.

This weekend, boaters on the Arkansas River and other Colorado State Parks waters could see marine law-enforcement officers from State Parks out and about, enforcing an initiative called “Operation Dry Water,” which entails looking for boaters whose blood alcohol content exceeds the state limit of .08 percent. 

“Operation Dry Water” is a national campaign that includes increased patrols and checkpoints as well as boater education and outreach. It also can mean severe penalties for being found boating under the influence, such as being fined, jailed or losing boating privileges. 

“There will be arrests this weekend, and some boaters will face the consequences of boating under the influence,” said Colorado State Parks investigator Kris Wahlers. “We want recreational boaters to enjoy themselves, but there will be zero tolerance for BUI.”


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

Is this for all boater floaters or only boaters who are operating a motorized craft?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

All boaters, motorized or paddle or oars, the law passed @ 2 years ago


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/anyone-get-busted-for-bui-23752.html


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

If you are paddle rafting, does everyone in the boat have to take a test or just the captain?


----------



## willieb (May 19, 2011)

if it is like wisconsin's boat law. only the captain of the vessel is held resposible. they are serious about it their. if they see you with beer in hand they will check you out. how ever we came up with a drink that worked well. it is called KICK ASS GASS! (registered trade mark) it is just a mix of juces,fruit, and about any booze you want. but stored in a new plastic gas can. you keep it back by the out board (if you have one) and use gatoraid bottles to drink it. no one seems inclined to check a gas can for booze??


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

willieb said:


> if it is like wisconsin's boat law. only the captain of the vessel is held resposible. they are serious about it their. if they see you with beer in hand they will check you out. how ever we came up with a drink that worked well. it is called KICK ASS GASS! (registered trade mark) it is just a mix of juces,fruit, and about any booze you want. but stored in a new plastic gas can. you keep it back by the out board (if you have one) and use gatoraid bottles to drink it. no one seems inclined to check a gas can for booze??


Thank you for abeting me in my next crime wave, that is as good as hiding the weed in the groover ammo can(read under the eco safe white traveling)


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

They might get suspicious when a paddle raft has 3 one gallon gas cans on board.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

As a former Co Parks Officer I can offer simple advise-Don't give an officer a reason (reasonable suspicion ) to make contact.

Everyone has a PFD at all times.
Don't stand out (you don't have to be faster than the bear, just faster than the next guy).
NO visible hard booze.
Don't be an asshole.
Don't be in a hurry to shuttle, cause if they are serious they will have Parks & CSP officers at choke points to catch folks-an average river living dirtbag can function just fine at 8.1, but is still a criminal under the law. Kind of like leaving the bar at 2AM, just dumb cause thats DUI time.
Be smart about where & when you smoke. NOTHING would piss me off more cause I did my absolute best NOT to notice that shit, but some people are just idiots.

I've been gone for a while, does CO still have a law against public consumption of booze stronger than 3.2%? It was an easy way in for me back in the day.... After that, well, you see what you see.......


----------



## jsmtnman (Jun 17, 2011)

I found the article in the Summit Daily. 

Colorado State Parks joins crackdown on alcohol-impaired boaters | SummitDaily.com


----------



## willieb (May 19, 2011)

watermonkey said:


> They might get suspicious when a paddle raft has 3 one gallon gas cans on board.



well you could make KICK ASS WATER. but it doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like Utah


----------

